# Linux guest on bhyve graphic driver



## Thales (Aug 4, 2017)

I am running arch Linux guest via bhyve. I already installed xorg-server and xorg-xinit on the guest. But I am not sure which graphic driver I should install and I don't know if I have to install any graphic components at the host as well?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2017)

I highly recommend using sysutils/vm-bhyve to manage bhyve VMs. 

https://github.com/churchers/vm-bhyve/wiki/UEFI-Graphics-(VNC)

Without vm(8): Handbook: 21.7.5. Graphical UEFI Framebuffer for bhyve Guests


----------



## Thales (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't really get what UEFI-Firmware boot has to do with running a desktop environment in the guest system. If I boot a bhyve vm via GRUB, then why I can't run a desktop environment? Could you please give me short explanations?


----------

